# Get your A6 ship for free. Courtesy of AWE Tuning.



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

It’s been a good year thanks to you. Let us pick up the shipping on any suspension, clutch or brake order over $500 between now and August 31st at 5pm.

That means the entire catalog of suspension components, clutch kits and brakes, to your door, with no shipping fees (not applicable to AWE Tuning brand products). Check out what AWE Tuning can ship to you, here. 

Questions? Performance specialists are standing by: 1.888.565.2257, 215.658.1670 or [email protected]


----------



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

Have you taken advantage of no-cost shipping yet? AWE Tuning is picking up the shipping costs of all non-AWE Tuning parts totaling over $500 to anywhere in the continental U.S. until 5pm on Friday. Contact a performance specialist to see what we can ship to your doorstep at no cost at 1.888.565.2257, 215.658.1670 or [email protected]. Get your ship on!


----------



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

You love our shipping offer, so let’s keep it rolling. AWE Tuning no-cost shipping has been extended through Labor Day on all non-AWE Tuning brand products. It’s the perfect time to get that special performance something shipped on our dime. Contact a performance specialist to see what we can ship to you at no cost at 1.888.565.2257, 215.658.1670 or [email protected], or visit what we like to call “the internet.”


----------

